# TBH NUC query



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

How many bars should a TBH NUC have? I am nearly finished building my first TBH (48") and was thinking of building a NUC or two for swarm capture or for splits. I was thinking it should be between 5-8 but I would like to hear from people with more experience.
Thanks in advance.:scratch:


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

5-8 bars would be good. It would give them a little wiggle room. Normally when a split or nuc is done it is 3-5 bars per. My split was 5 bars from the original hive(which I put into a full size hive with a divider board in the middle) and now the new queen is egging it up. One month exactly.
The divider board will give you options in the future, with one hive.
You might need that wiggle room for interim population growth unless you are talking queenless nucs. You have probably seen the styrofoam nucs for lang hives, they are the size of a small cooler.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Keefis said:


> 5-8 bars would be good. It would give them a little wiggle room. Normally when a split or nuc is done it is 3-5 bars per. My split was 5 bars from the original hive(which I put into a full size hive with a divider board in the middle) and now the new queen is egging it up. One month exactly.
> The divider board will give you options in the future, with one hive.
> You might need that wiggle room for interim population growth unless you are talking queenless nucs. You have probably seen the styrofoam nucs for lang hives, they are the size of a small cooler.


Great! I have been looking at the split in one big, 48" hive, but will probably also build another as watching the girls is very addictive. Smaller pieces may make a NUC/swarm box or two. My Bee Vac arrives Thursday (Bushkill).
Thank you.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been thinking about this question and have settled on 6 bars with a follower board to add a bit of flexibility. For a swarm box for some reason 8 sounds good, just based on the size of some of the swarm descriptions I've read on here. These are just my thoughts on it, i am not experienced so don't have an educated opinion.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Great inputs. I will start planning once I finish my first two 48" units. One is for me and the second is for a friends wife who has wanted a hive for a year. I will probably build one more 48" unit (all have a glass viewing window 35X6.5~ galss is 36X7.5)). Probably will build two NUCS without windows.
Thanks again.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I like about an 8 or 9 bar nuc with the current width (1 7/16")of bars that I use.
You can close in smaller nucs with a follower board and 8 full size combs is good
when they're ready to transfer to a full sized hive.
Here's what mine are like. http://s1066.photobucket.com/albums/u401/StevenOgborn/?action=view&current=IMAG0043.jpg
With two follower boards, I'm gonna try to use them as mating nucs next summer.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Ours hold 6-8 bars.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

The ones I use and we sell hold 7 bars and a divider. Or 8 bars without the divider.


----------

